# Apple Watch série 4 : Apple care



## Slizz (15 Septembre 2018)

Hello !

Futur possesseur d’une Apple Watch série 4, je me demandais si Apple care était utile ? Je ne l’ai pas pris pour mon 6s et 7 a l’epoque, et aucun soucis pour faire changer mon 7 trois fois d’affilée.

Je ne l’ai pas prise pour le MBP et de toute façon elle m’aurait servit à rien j’y fais attention il n’a Aucun problème

Mais la montre je me demande car elle est sujette à des coups, car toujours au poignet... des avis ?


----------



## Vanton (2 Octobre 2018)

Tout dépend de ton goût du risque... Je ne l'avais pas pris et je n'ai pas flingué ma montre pour autant... Un ami ne l'avait pas pris non plus mais l'a faite tomber sur le carrelage de sa salle de bain et il a pété la vitre... Les joies du hasard. On aura du mal à te dire "ouiiii il faut absolument prendre une extension de garantie c'est vital" ou "non c'est de la connerie, ça sert à rien". C'est trop aléatoire. C'est à toi de t'interroger sur ton besoin de sécurité


----------

